# New lease available- SE GA (pictures)-NEW PICS



## arrow27 (Dec 7, 2010)

I will be putting up our property for annual lease available June 1, 2011. We have managed this property for the last 5 years and have taken some great deer. The property consists of approximately 530 acres and it is mainly mature pine with some creek bottoms and hardwoods. We have a house on the property with electric and water. It has a Large room which includes bunks for 8 people, it also has a bathroom equiped with a water heater and a full kitchen with stove and fridge. There is also a working fireplace in the main room. The property comes ready with 6 established food plots and multiple fixed tower stands. Turkey population is very high as they have never been hunted. I have included just a couple of pictures for review. This lease will run from June 1, 2011 through May 30, 2012. Property is priced at $15.00 per acre and includes full deer and turkey rights to lease holder. It is located between Jesup and Vidalia in Toombs County, SE GA. Please send me a PM if you have any interest in our property and would like more info.


----------



## whatzsnooking (Dec 9, 2010)

sir i am intrested, how manny members total on the lease?


----------



## Land45 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am interested. Please give me more details. Thank you.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would be interested. Can u email me sone more info to chadx1981@aol.com. I want to pull it up on google earth. Can u send me pics of deer taken? I want to talk more email me asap. I will be in dodge next thurs.


----------



## 2tines (Dec 11, 2010)

you have a pm


----------



## WEW (Dec 11, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## arrow27 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Lease*

Ttt


----------



## Land45 (Dec 15, 2010)

pm sent with email address.


----------



## arrow27 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Ttt*

>>>>


----------



## g8trdad317 (Dec 26, 2010)

pm sent this evening


----------



## whatzsnooking (Dec 27, 2010)

messsage sent


----------



## g8trdad317 (Jan 4, 2011)

pm sent today


----------



## richard1963 (Jan 5, 2011)

interested in looking at land my contact number is 407-595-7244
or email richard@renegadetesting.com


----------



## arrow27 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Fyi*

looking to show in February


----------



## maybing (Jan 13, 2011)

Where is this land located inToombs and is there a limit on the number that can hunt the property if it is leased?  912-565-7441


----------



## logger (Jan 13, 2011)

*would like to look at you property*

Hey I would like to look at your property as soon as possibleI have 5 or 6 people interested if we lease it we would be the only ones hunting it righ. Please send me a pm thanks Everette Lee


----------



## arrow27 (Jan 22, 2011)

*New Pics- foodplots, lake*

New pics attached


----------



## nontipical (Jan 29, 2011)

*530 acres in Toombs county*

Just wanted to reply to your posting of the land you have up for lease in 2011. I would like to come to Georgia and look at the property. Can you call me at some time.

Thank you 
Don L. Ruston (239) 872-5581


----------



## coastalhunter (Feb 8, 2011)

*lease*

PM sent


----------



## xroad (Feb 8, 2011)

if the land is not already leased, please send me any additional information you have. not looking for a club, just quality land for a private lease


----------



## btbones (Feb 8, 2011)

A few PM's sent but no response back.


----------



## coastalhunter (Feb 9, 2011)

*more info*

need more info, PM sent


----------



## whitetailjunky (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like more info on the land, i have 5 to 6 guys ready right now if the property is available, All QDM minded no brown its down we only harvest mature bucks and are all into management, we are family oriented and love to hunt with our kids. I am heading to Georgia the 23,24,25 of Feb ,do you think you could show the land then, please call me at 863-581-0307 Thanks.


----------

